# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Sally's Revenge

## lizann

Apparently once the truth of Kevin and Molly's affair comes out and about Molly's pregnancy (that Kevin could be the daddy) Sally will extract her revenge by trying to kill both Kevin and Molly and also take one of either -  Molly's husband Tyrone, Kevin's best mate Ashley and Kevin's dad Bill to bed.

This year will be one of the worst ever for Sally as she is already battling cancer and thinks she might die but once the truth is out she gets a new lease of life she even kicks out daughter Rosie also.

----------


## Abbie

Tries to kill the and then bed their relations?????


Sounds wrong and INSANE

----------


## Hannelene

Has Sally lost the plot?
Killing them is one thing but trying to bed them too? None of the 3  mentioned I would consider taking to bed!

----------


## LalaGaga

Wow, this is going to be.. um ..uh interesting. Is this true?

----------


## Abbie

It just doesnt sound real to me

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Bedding Ashley or Kev's dad isn't punishing Kev or Mollly it's just destroying more relationships. she needs to be devious get help from Carla.

----------


## Hannelene

> It just doesnt sound real to me


I know Sally has had her share of affairs but i don't believe it either!

----------


## alan45

Do you have any source for this storyline. \it sounds fanciful and highly unlikely to me

----------


## Hannelene

At the rate things are going in Corrie if Sally was to make a recovery and then found out about Kevin's affair I could see Sally possibly divorcing him not sleeping with one of the 3 people mentioned

----------


## Perdita

This is soapland and the scriptwriters might just make Sally react in this way although I hope it does not happen.

----------


## Hannelene

The only thing I have always worried when it comes to Sally did her affair with Ian ever come out?

----------


## Perdita

Rosie found out but never said anything to Kevin.

----------

Hannelene (04-01-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

On another board it mentioned Rosie discovering her dad and Molly's affair and blackmailing them so maybe thats why Sally throws her out

----------


## PILKY

Wow, this is going to be...uh interesting. If this is  true

----------


## bakedbean

I dont see this bein true, it would damage the charecter of sally and also the soap itself

----------


## parkerman

> Has Sally lost the plot?
> Killing them is one thing but trying to bed them too?


Are you saying that it's alright to kill them but not to go to bed with them... :Ponder:

----------

